# مادة حافظة



## هانئ الجمل (16 أغسطس 2014)

الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعض المنتجات ( كملمع الزجاج مثلا )
تحتوى على نسبة عالية من الماء وغالبا ما يكون ماء صنبور
مما يؤدى إلى تغيير رائحة المنتج بعد فترة
والمطلوب من حضراتكم مادة حافظة للوسط المائى فى 
كل وسط من الأوساط الثلاث سواء الحمضى أو القاعدى أو المتعادل
ولكم الشكر​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أغسطس 2014)

دائما وابدا للعمل المتخصص لا توجد مادة واحدة توفر لنا كل شىء خاصا المواد الحافظة فغالبا البى اتش العالى واقصد القلوية تفتك باغلب المواد الحافظة الا التى تصنع لهذا الغرض ايضا وجود نشويات او رفع درجة الحرارة لان اغلب هذه المواد لا يتحمل اكثر من 40درجة ولذلك نحن تقريبا نتعامل مع منتج فرنسى اسمه كفعله ههههه فعلا اسمه بيوسيد لكن له ارقام واكواد ولكل نوع منتج يوجد نوع مانع بكتريا خاص لان البكتريا التى تنمو على البويات مثلا غير التى تنمو على السلفونات وهكذا حتى فى نفس العوامل من بى اتش او حرارة.ممكن تخبرنى نوع المنتج وانا ارشح لك المادة الحافظة من خلال تعامل فاق تابيدة 25 عام معهم


----------



## zizoamr36 (17 أغسطس 2014)

اولا جزاكم الله خيرا اخي عبدالقادر ممكن تفيدني بمادة حافظة للبريل


----------



## 83moris (17 أغسطس 2014)

انا عايز مادة حافظة للكريم والشامبو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 أغسطس 2014)

الكريم حاجة ياعم موريس والشامبو حاجة تانى ممكن اللى يشتغل مع الشامبو ينفع للمنظفات المتعادله وانت جربت البيوسيد اللى عندى لكن ده كان متخصص لبويات الايملشن والهوموبوليمر ممكن ارسل لك العينات فى نفس قفص البط اللى انت بعته ههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 أغسطس 2014)

زيزو باشا وقت ما تعدى على ابقى خد الكمية اللى تلزمك انت تامرنى يا بلدينا


----------



## 83moris (17 أغسطس 2014)

هو كان قفص واحد ولا اكتر ؟ تقريبا كانو 3 او 4 مش فاكر بالظبط 
يا باشا انا عايز مادة حافظة للمنتجين كل واحد لوحدة
وما تنساش مشكلة الشمع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 أغسطس 2014)

هو دكر تلاته حصان يتيم من غير قفص . حاضر انا عندى البيوسيد للشامبو هابعت بس اجيب لك نوع تانى للكريمات ممقابل للبرونيدوكس حاجة فخمه ياحاج موريس لكن خلى بالك ده غالى جدا


----------



## 83moris (20 أغسطس 2014)

طب اية رأيك يا باشا في الميثيل والايثيل بارابين


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

موفقين


----------



## هانئ الجمل (20 سبتمبر 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> دائما وابدا للعمل المتخصص لا توجد مادة واحدة توفر لنا كل شىء خاصا المواد الحافظة فغالبا البى اتش العالى واقصد القلوية تفتك باغلب المواد الحافظة الا التى تصنع لهذا الغرض ايضا وجود نشويات او رفع درجة الحرارة لان اغلب هذه المواد لا يتحمل اكثر من 40درجة ولذلك نحن تقريبا نتعامل مع منتج فرنسى اسمه كفعله ههههه فعلا اسمه بيوسيد لكن له ارقام واكواد ولكل نوع منتج يوجد نوع مانع بكتريا خاص لان البكتريا التى تنمو على البويات مثلا غير التى تنمو على السلفونات وهكذا حتى فى نفس العوامل من بى اتش او حرارة.ممكن تخبرنى نوع المنتج وانا ارشح لك المادة الحافظة من خلال تعامل فاق تابيدة 25 عام معهم


أخى الكريم الأستاذ عبد القادر
أشكرك لتفاعلك البناء والإيجابى
ونبدأ 
1 - أريد مادة حافظة لملمع الزجاج ( وحضرتك طبعا عارف تركيبته )
وللإخوة الكرام كل اللى عايز يسأل عن مادة حافظة لمنتج معين
يتفضل يسأل حضرتك وطبعا الإستفادة ستكون للجميع
وشكرا لك​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ياباشا ده واجب علينا.لكن شوف فيه نوعين واحد منهم لا يحتوى على فورمالدهيد وده غالى لكن بنشتغل فيه علشان التصدير لان الفورمالدهيد ممنوع فى كل الدنيا التانى اكيد ارخص لكن ما اشتغلتش به ابدا لانه يحتوى على الفورمالدهيد شوف انت تحب اى واحد فيهم لكن المفروض انى انصح بالاول


----------



## هانئ الجمل (20 سبتمبر 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> شكرا ياباشا ده واجب علينا.لكن شوف فيه نوعين واحد منهم لا يحتوى على فورمالدهيد وده غالى لكن بنشتغل فيه علشان التصدير لان الفورمالدهيد ممنوع فى كل الدنيا التانى اكيد ارخص لكن ما اشتغلتش به ابدا لانه يحتوى على الفورمالدهيد شوف انت تحب اى واحد فيهم لكن المفروض انى انصح بالاول


الشكر لحضرتك وكل الإخوة اللى بيردوا على الأسئلة
لأن حضرتك معاهم بتعملوا أكتر من الواجب بكتيييييييييييييييير
أما عن السؤال ( واسمح لى ) فأنا أحب أن أعرف المعلومة كاملة
بما فيها الغالى والرخيص والممنوع والمسموح
أتعبتك فاعذرنى وأشكرك​


----------

